# Dorothy from Wizard of Oz



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Pics when you can post'em? Pleeeease.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I love the Dorothy idea! At the campground TOT time a familoy was the whole Wizard of OZ group, mom was dorothy, two little boys were scare crow and tin man, a toddler was the cowardly lion, and a 5 or 6 year old girl was glinda, and all 6 foot plus of him, dad was the wicked witch, he was a hoot, they made him up just like the movie, it was great! I love it when the whole family gets involved. Think of the great memories for those kids!


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Heh, My friends and I dress as Oz characters every other Halloween.

This year it's a tossup , between L.Frank Baum's Witch of The West, (..I change the colors from Black and yellow to black and purple) or Sweeney Todd.


----------



## tnttnt610 (Apr 8, 2008)

i love being dorothy! those shoes rock and i like lookin' pretty like they did after all their makeovers!post a pic if ya want and i will if i can find it!


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Some guests at our party last year came as Dorothy and the Lion. They were awesome and won the costume contest. I'll post pics if I can find them. In Dorothy's basket, under the stuffed Toto she had, was her beer and cigarettes. I found that kind of amusing. I myself was dressed up as the Scarecrow, but a scary version, more like Scarcrow. It wasn't preplanned or anything, as last years party didn't have an overall theme.


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Dorothy is a classic that will never go out of style. And if you've looked around lately there's a lot of different Dorothy costumes. Someone could be a different Dorothy every year if they wanted. I know I sure want the one covered in sequins made by Rubles and I want one of the sexy ones when I lose weight. Oz costumes are always popular and they are always in the top 10 selling costume categories and I'm not just being biased. Plus you can go all Halloweeny too and be a zombie Dorothy. sweeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

I always thought it'd be awesome to get a group together and do a "dark" version of the Oz characters.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I always want to be Dorothy because I love the red shiny shoes. But Brian likes to dress as a couple for our party and he never wants to be the lion, the tin man or the scarecrow or anything else from the movie. Argh.


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

awwww he should be a flyng monkey or a Winkie Guard. They're scary and people LOVE them.


----------

